# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Tom Daley's dad loses cancer battle

## alan45

Dad causes blushes for gold-winner Daley
However, Rob was not with Tom in India in October because he had been undergoing chemotherapy and doctors had advised him not to travel.

He watched events unfold on television and was phoned by Tom "within a minute" of him winning gold.

Tom was with his father on Friday and wrote on Twitter: "I love you so much Dad."

The British Swimming statement added: "Tom Daley's father, Rob Daley lost his battle with cancer yesterday, 27 May, at 9.35pm.

"His health has been fluctuating since February but he continued to fight until the last day, defying doctors' expectations.

"The family have asked for respect to their privacy during this very difficult period."

----------

